# Suche gutes junit Buch



## junit (29. Jan 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich suche ein gutes Buch über junit Tests.

Gefunden habe ich bisher "Pragmatisch Programmieren: Unit-Tests mit JUnit", wobei ich nur gehört habe, dass die "Pragmatisch Programmieren" Reihe sehr gut ist, wie gut dieses Buch ist weiß ich jedoch nicht. 

Außerdem noch "Testgetriebene Entwicklung mit JUnit & FIT: Wie Software änderbar bleibt", wobei mir FIT nicht wirklich was sagt und ich mir deshalb nicht sicher bin, ob es ledliglich eine Dokumentation von junit und FIT ist.

Anforderungen wären, es soll möglichst praxisnah sein, ob Deutsch oder Englisch ist eigentlich egal.

Den amazon Rezensionen traue ich irgendwie nicht, aber trotzdem mal die amazon Links der Bücher.
Pragmatisch Programmieren: Unit-Tests mit JUnit: Amazon.de: Andrew Hunt, Dave Thomas, Steffen Gemkow, Andreas Braig: Bücher
Testgetriebene Entwicklung mit JUnit & FIT: Wie Software änderbar bleibt: Amazon.de: Frank Westphal: Bücher 

Also wenn jemand ein gutes Buch zu dem Thema kennt würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen, alternativ kennt sogar jemand die beiden Bücher


----------



## mvitz (30. Jan 2010)

Ich wollte mir das erstgenannte "Pragmatisch Programmieren: Unit-Tests mit JUnit" holen, jedoch auf Englisch. Das Buch behandelt jedoch JUnit 3.x, aktuell ist: 4.8.1 und insbesondere von 3.x auf 4.x hat sich einiges geändert.

Wenn dich Englisch nicht stört, würde ich auf folgendes Buch warten:

Manning: JUnit in Action, Second Edition


----------



## junit (1. Feb 2010)

Danke für die Antwort  

Das mit junit 3.x ist mir beim ersten draufschauen garnicht aufgefallen, aber danke für den Tip. Gilt dann wohl für so ziemlich alle anderen Bücher auch, vorallem die auf Deutsch.

Deine Empfehlung hört sich auch sehr gut an, aber weshalb sollte ich mir gerade dieses Buch kaufen? Hast du bereits Kapitel gelesen? Den Erscheinungstermin könnte man durch dieses "MEAP" umgehen, das Buch scheint bereits (annähernd) fertig zu sein.


----------



## mvitz (1. Feb 2010)

Ja, ich kenne zur Zeit kein Buch (English/Deutsch), welches JUnit 4.x behandelt. Aus diesem Grunde wird JUnit in Action wohl auch das erste sein  Weiterhin habe ich aus der "in Action"-Serie bereits EJB3, ANT, Test-Driven, Spring und AspectJ gelesen. Diese Werke waren alle sehr gut und hilfreich. Aus diesem Grunde würde ich persönlich Bücher aus dieser Reihe uneingeschränkt kaufen. Werde mir deshalb sobald es als richtige Version erschienen ist auch das JUnit holen.


----------



## tuttle64 (5. Mai 2010)

hallo junit, 

dies ist zwar kein Buch, sondern ein Link zu einem Video Tutorial, wo auch das das "Test-driven development" mit JUnit vorgestellt wird. Sicher keine vertiefte Einführung in JUnit, aber dennoch gut als Einführung in die Methodik.

Eclipse and Java for Total Beginners


----------



## maki (5. Mai 2010)

Mein Favorit: Amazon.com: xUnit Test Patterns: Refactoring Test Code (9780131495050): Gerard Meszaros: Books


----------

